# *MYRTLE BCH/NMB Labor Day W/E 8/30-9/2 1-3BR



## TIMESHARE-HO (Aug 20, 2013)

**NEED MYRTLE BCH/NMB FOR LABOR DAY W/E!!  
1-3 BR UNITS NEEDED 8/30-9/2 :hysterical:
ON THE BEACH PLEASE... 

CALL  904-403-7019


----------

